# LHD vehicles (From usa)



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

Any experiences? If so what make model & year? 

We have 3 vehicles and so far it looks like only 1 can be brought over. 

06 ford mustang 
13 honda odyssey 
11 Chevy Cruz (same as the Holden) 

I was told no more special interest permits will be issued for this year- which suits our situation. 
But wondered if anyone went this route and if you need to apply straight into the new year? 

I hate to sell the van- however the Cruz is my daughters and is a no biggie...  

Thoughts?


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

TML said:


> Any experiences? If so what make model & year?
> 
> We have 3 vehicles and so far it looks like only 1 can be brought over.
> 
> ...


I sold my Acura, and altho I miss it, I don't regret switching over to RH driving--it definitely made driving on the proper side of the road easier to remember, and it's also WAY easier to keep track of how fast (or slow) you are driving when you are in a car that is already engineered to provide speedometer units in kph versus mph. 

My perspective on moving here is to bring everything useful and valuable you can, and to minimize your debt while here --you'll have a pretty grand life if you can do that--but cars can be pricey. My husband bought me a new (used) car freehold shortly after my arrival, and although it doesn't have the same pounce that my v6 
TL had, it gets me around, and you can't drive as fast here anyway, even though driving in kph VS mph will make you feel like you are. 

You might find it easier to simply take the funds from the sales of your US car (and what you'll save on shipping, import fees, etc), and exchange that to NZD when the rates are particularly good, and replace the vehicles with a cash purchase when you arrive...


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input Kimbella-

You have valid points regarding the speed and driving conditions. Half my husbands family in NZ own LHD (American) vehicles. I haven't heard anything negative in regards to driving em. 
I should ask. 
Of course everyone is different. I can adapt easily or struggle. Won't know until I'm there I suppose. 
My husband has been driving in America for 6 years & still forgets we can make a right hand turn on a red light & often goes to shift gears with his left hand. Lol 





Kimbella said:


> I sold my Acura, and altho I miss it, I don't regret switching over to RH driving--it definitely made driving on the proper side of the road easier to remember, and it's also WAY easier to keep track of how fast (or slow) you are driving when you are in a car that is already engineered to provide speedometer units in kph versus mph. My perspective on moving here is to bring everything useful and valuable you can, and to minimize your debt while here --you'll have a pretty grand life if you can do that--but cars can be pricey. My husband bought me a new (used) car freehold shortly after my arrival, and although it doesn't have the same pounce that my v6 TL had, it gets me around, and you can't drive as fast here anyway, even though driving in kph VS mph will make you feel like you are. You might find it easier to simply take the funds from the sales of your US car (and what you'll save on shipping, import fees, etc), and exchange that to NZD when the rates are particularly good, and replace the vehicles with a cash purchase when you arrive...


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

TML said:


> Thanks for your input Kimbella-
> 
> You have valid points regarding the speed and driving conditions. Half my husbands family in NZ own LHD (American) vehicles. I haven't heard anything negative in regards to driving em.
> I should ask.
> ...




Sounds like your in-laws will be the experts for sure then! Best of luck on the move no matter what!


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

On driving then yes- though they are clueless about importing.  
Purchased their cars used in NZ. 

Thanks again


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

more reading:


New Zealand Transport Agency: Importing a left-hand drive vehicle and Importing a motor vehicle and Immigrants' vehicles


> *Are there restrictions on LHD vehicles?*
> 
> Yes. Most left-hand drive vehicles have to be converted to right-hand drive (RHD) before they can be driven on New Zealand roads.
> 
> For modern vehicles, this is either very expensive or impractical – especially if the vehicle has a modern frontal impact protection system (eg airbags and crumple zones).


And there are specific requirements for Used vehicles from the United States


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for adding the links- 
I did read most of the website. There are exceptions for converting to RHD. Which was my main reason for posting. To see if anyone was able to keep the vehicles LHD (cost effective) 

I've emailed the IMVIA hoping they can give more specific info regarding the van. 
Fingers crossed! 



Song_Si said:


> more reading: New Zealand Transport Agency: Importing a left-hand drive vehicle and Importing a motor vehicle and Immigrants' vehicles And there are specific requirements for Used vehicles from the United States


----------

